# THIS WAS NOT COINCIDENTAL ! NOTRE DAME CATHEDRAL BURNS TO GROUND ON HOLY WEEK !!!!



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

*Some one or Some Group set this Fire !*

*This was NOT coincidental !*

*During Holy Week !*









*" Held within the Treasury of Notre Dame Cathedral is Jesus's " Crown of Thorns " that is brought out during Holy Week...."

*


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2019)

I heard the plumber did it.


----------



## espola (Apr 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I heard the plumber did it.


I was thinking roofer.  It's hard to get good lead-shingle guys these days.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I heard the plumber did it.





espola said:


> I was thinking roofer.  It's hard to get good lead-shingle guys these days.


*The two individuals who were negotiating on a SoCalSoccer Forum over stolen *
*Golf Balls are now making light of a more than potential Terrorist act to a Holy *
*House of Worship.....during a Holy Week....just thought I'd point that out.*

*Spola stole them...*
*Rat Patrol wished (possibly did) to purchase them....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 15, 2019)

"Use flying water tankers on it" -idiot in chief.

. . . and he claims to know how to build things. He certainly isn't an engineer nor a purveyor of common sense.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Use flying water tankers on it" -idiot in chief.
> 
> . . . and he claims to know how to build things. He certainly isn't an engineer nor a purveyor of common sense.



*Don't you get tired of boxing yourself in with stupidity....Don't you...?*

*There were tankers filled and ready to be used for the fire, but they *
*determined that the load of water would damage the artifacts/structure if used.*
*So YOU Rodent once again showed your utter lack of resourcefulness in doing simple research.*



 Sécurité Civile Fr  @SecCivileFrance 
 Hundreds of firemen of the Paris Fire Brigade are doing everything they can 
to bring the terrible #NotreDame fire under control. All means are being 
used, except for water-bombing aircrafts which, if used, could lead to the 
collapse of the entire structure of the cathedral.

53.3K 
 12:38 PM - Apr 15, 2019


*And No he is not an engineer, he's a Real Estate Developer who hires engineers....*
*A rather successful ( Billionaire ) Real Estate Developer who happens to be our POTUS...*


----------



## messy (Apr 15, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Don't you get tired of boxing yourself in with stupidity....Don't you...?*
> 
> *There were tankers filled and ready to be used for the fire, but they *
> *determined that the load of water would damage the artifacts/structure if used.*
> ...


I heard it was the sheetrock guys, who were deflowered by grown men in that very same Cathedral back in the day... and wanted revenge. Sheetrock guys are always the worst. Especially French ones.

So you’re right this time, nono!


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

messy said:


> I heard it was the sheetrock guys, who were deflowered by grown men in that very same Cathedral back in the day... and wanted revenge. Sheetrock guys are always the worst. Especially French ones.
> 
> So you’re right this time, nono!


*I heard you were the stunt double for Ned Beatty....and have always wanted revenge
for the aggressive nature in which the scene was handled, thus your hatred for banjos.....
Especially “ southern “ banjos....*


----------



## messy (Apr 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *I heard you were the stunt double for Ned Beatty....and have always wanted revenge
> for the aggressive nature in which the scene was handled, thus your hatred for banjos.....
> Especially “ southern “ banjos....*


Prefer pedal steel and mandolin, but love the banjo.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2019)

My brother-in-law posted a suggestion on Facebook.  He was ready to make a donation to rebuilding Notre Dame, but then he saw that they already had over $300 million pledged, so he decided instead to donate to rebuilding the 3 small Louisiana churches that were recently torched.


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

*Notre Dame was deliberately set a blaze by extremists .....*
*Work had been halted...*
*Workers were not present......*
*The French don't want to say/speak the TRUTH for fear of *
*" Immigrant " retribution when the facts are revealed !*
*But I'll state the TRUTH !*
*MUSLIM EXTREMISTS ARE TO BLAME !*
*THAT'S THE TRUTH !*

*In March alone ten plus Catholic Church's were vandalized...*

https://www.newsweek.com/spate-attacks-catholic-churches-france-sees-altars-desecrated-christ-statue-1370800

https://www.rt.com/news/454472-arson-vandal-french-catholic-church/

*That's like the MSM Media here ignoring the fact that Muslim Extremists are *
*crossing our southern border in droves.....*

*YES THEY ARE !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Notre Dame was deliberately set a blaze by extremists .....*
> *Work had been halted...*
> *Workers were not present......*
> *The French don't want to say/speak the TRUTH for fear of *
> ...


Yes. Muslims did it. I’d check on Obama’s whereabouts yesterday. He’s Muslim.


----------



## espola (Apr 16, 2019)

I guess "BURNS TO THE GROUND" doesn't mean what it used to.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 16, 2019)

espola said:


> I guess "BURNS TO THE GROUND" doesn't mean what it used to.


This thread was started hours *BEFORE* the main Notre Dame structures were impacted by fire.  Any arson investigator will conclude the author of the thread knows *MORE* than they have let on, and therefore is *GUILTY* of aiding and abetting the *FELONS* that started the fire.* “ LOCK HIM UP !  “ “LOCK HIM UP ! “*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> This thread was started hours *BEFORE* the main Notre Dame structures were impacted by fire.  Any arson investigator will conclude the author of the thread knows *MORE* than they have let on, and therefore is *GUILTY* of aiding and abetting the *FELONS* that started the fire.* “ LOCK HIM UP !  “ “LOCK HIM UP ! “*



*Oh Bob..........*

*




*

*Would you just look at all those " NO's " in your head.....*
*There is " NO " cure Bob.....you now live by the " NO "*
*Just look at your 5 NO's........every time you log on...*
*it's " NO " time......Oh Oh Oh Oh.....the pain you carry.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 16, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Oh Bob..........*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


One less no? Or just an impersonator?


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> One less no? Or just an impersonator?


*You share a synapse with Bob don't you.....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 16, 2019)

*875 **Church's vandalized in 2018 and the French pussies rule *
*it's not arson in less than three hours......*

*Yep ....The inmates now run the asylum...!*



*IBT


World

Notre-Dame Cathedral Fire Not Arson 
But 875 French Churches Vandalized In 2018
*
By Dawn Geske 
04/16/19 AT 2:51 PM

The cause of the *Notre-Dame Cathedral fire* is still being investigated and the Paris prosecutor has ruled out arson and says it was likely the result of an accident. 

"We are favoring the theory of an accident," prosecutor Remy Heitz told reporters Tuesday.

*The fire to the iconic church, however, may have raised awareness to a rash of vandalism to French churches. A total of 875 of France's 42,258 churches were vandalized in 2018, with a small fire set to the Saint-Sulpice church in Paris in March, according to French police.*

In the same week that the fire broke out at the Saint-Sulpice church, another 11 churches were vandalized. *According to** the Ministry of the Interior, a total of 1,063 anti-Christian acts were recorded in 2018 alone.*

Other acts of vandalism to the churches include human feces spread on the walls of the Notre-Dame-des-Enfacts in Nimes and a damaged organ at the Saint-Denis basilica. Another 129 churches had thefts on their property with still another 59 cemeteries vandalized.

Republication MP Valerie Boyer told the Sun, “Every day, at least two churches are profaned.”

The fire at the Saint-Sulpice church, although small, was started deliberately according to police and will cost several hundred million euros to repair. 

There has been a call for more investigations in the anti-Christian acts in France by legislators as the acts of vandalism have been downplayed by church officials.


----------



## espola (Apr 17, 2019)

espola said:


> My brother-in-law posted a suggestion on Facebook.  He was ready to make a donation to rebuilding Notre Dame, but then he saw that they already had over $300 million pledged, so he decided instead to donate to rebuilding the 3 small Louisiana churches that were recently torched.


https://www.gofundme.com/church-fires-st-landry-parishmacedonia-ministry?fbclid=IwAR0TVZCWk7lLEmolFNDMLDQ1gNFEbSHq1vQNAMTB2q-AelcQGwnqC9T09JU


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

*$$$$........won’t fix stupid.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 17, 2019)

nononono said:


> *$$$$........won’t fix stupid.*


You've tried?


----------



## nononono (Apr 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You've tried?


*Helllllo Rodent....*

*Time for your daily lashing..*

*You want whips or chains...maybe both.*

*Or just a simple " Wish ".....*

*




*


----------

